# Wife And Parents



## unreal

Hi,

I am looking for people's views on your wife or husband getting on with your parents makes a difference to your relationship with your spouse? 

Personally, I think it does regardless of how you feel about your parents whether they are in the right or wrong? 

Thanks.


----------



## magnoliagal

For us it hasn't mattered. For one I don't even like my parents so why would I care if he gets along with them or not. Secondly his parents live far away so we don't see them often. It's not hard to get along with someone you only see a few times a year.


----------



## F-102

My W's parents and I get along great: they live 6,000 miles away and don't speak English!


----------



## Runs like Dog

My FiL is dead, my MiL is undead.


----------



## MGirl

Runs like Dog said:


> my MiL is undead.


:rofl:

We can assume how you feel about her, then...


----------



## Runs like Dog

You have to keep vicious psychopaths at arm's length but if you do they can be quite charming.


----------



## Laurae1967

For people who can't cut the cord with their parents (which is a problem in and of itself), it does make your life easier.

However, if your parents dislike your spouse and let you know about it, often that means they are controlling, meddling parents who don't want you to grow up and make your own choices.

There are exceptions, of course. If you are married to an abusive person, then your parents have a right to let you know they are concerned about your spouse.


----------



## Larrelye

I was kicked out of my home at 13 for the first time and mostly lived where ever someone would feed me. Even so. My husband must at least tolerate and be polite/friendly to my parents when we visit them every few months. His parents live closer and we get along great. I think if either of us were to be disrespectful to the other's parents it wouldn't call for immediate divorce but it would be extremely hurtfull. If his parents don't like me or my parents don't like him who gives a s***. 10 years and extremely happy says we are right for each other.


----------

